# boarding in calgary



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello everybody,im currently in the process of purchasing a colt.he will be coming home around jan/feb after hes weaned.I am looking at pasture boatd somewhere close to calgary as i do not drive.He will be used as an endurance horse when hes older but thats 4 Years away.if anybody knows of anything close to calgary and fairly low kkey let me know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope that worked.hes 2 months


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey! I'm in Calgary. Kijiji and Google are your friends. I'm currently boarding at Rocky Mountain Outfitting in Springbank. Rocky Mountain Outfitters It's $250/mo. You'll find LOTS in Springbank, Cochrane and around the 22x hwy. Try going to local feed and tack stores, they usually have bulletin boards with lots of places advertised.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you so much,i appreciate that.what discipline are you?im looking to do competitive trail eventually


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I looked at the link for your stable and will be setting up a time to go look at it.seems to be a trail riding place which is what im looking for.thank you so much for the help.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah basically anything west of the city will have trails connecting up to the mountains.  good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh and I'm just an all-around english rider, but I love my trail rides.  So if you do end up here, you won't be looking for trail buddies! There are a couple of us who go, one guy is there at least 4 times a week and all he does with his horse is trail riding.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Well jokers only a weanling so itll be a couple years before i actually get to ride him but itll be wonderful to learn new things while hes growing up.I really,really like that place.the guy said hed definatley have a spot for joker if I choose to board there.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I was wondering if that was you checking the place out a couple days ago! White car? You left like 30 seconds after I got there haha.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I talked to the guy through email and had a friend drive me out to look at it wiithout the pressure of someone trying to sell their place as the best placeI find that the real deal is when nobody has time to actually prepare the place for a potential boarder.I know its wierd but its how I used to pick my riding stables as well.hasnt steered me wrong yet.the place is beautiful,a little further out then I had hoped.but I really like it so Ill have to figure out a way to get there.Im pretty much set on boarder there though,its one of those places you can hope for but rarely ever get.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah it's so gorgeous right!! And the horses love the pasture, there's a pond in the farthest back one and my gelding is playing in it chest deep every time I go to grab him. It makes for muddy horse legs, but they love it. Pic:










It's really not that far out, you won't find anything more than 4-5km closer to the city. I'd actually wager that it's one of the closest places you'll find, especially for the price. I guess it does depend where you're coming from though! I'm only 11km from the farm so I'm a little biased haha.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Im in forest lawn but im just so in love with that place.so since im crazy id take the bus up by the university then cab it lol.but its worth it...its the perfect place.I could probably find a ride out a couple times a week anyways.thanks so much for that link and the price is so good.just the range I was aiming for.awww thats such a cute pic.your gelding is beautiful btw!!!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

No way, don't take the bus to the uni!! Take the LRT to 69th st, then take the bus 452, 98, or 453. It'll get you WAY closer than anything near the uni haha. And if we get to know one another, I'm totally good with carpooling too if our schedules mesh. I know how sh itty it is to find a way to your horse...I'm currently walking 2 hours or biking 45 mins each way :lol: :?


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh my goodness really?and thanks for the info on transitt... I moved to calgary last year and still dont know the bus routes lol.just lnow the main ones!!! Where would i take those buses to?


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

No worries. For any of the buses, you'll want to get off right around the 85th st shopping centre, there's a co-op and shoppers drug mart and stuff. Then you're only 11km away, whereas the university must be at least 15-20km away! If you have google maps on your phone, you can just plug in transit directions. It's so handy.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Ahhh i forgot about that i do have that on my phone


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

roo said:


> Hello everybody,im currently in the process of purchasing a colt.he will be coming home around jan/feb after hes weaned.I am looking at pasture boatd somewhere close to calgary as i do not drive.He will be used as an endurance horse when hes older but thats 4 Years away.if anybody knows of anything close to calgary and fairly low kkey let me know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You should take a look at allomai equestrian. The location is actually part of Calgary as it sits just outside of shawnessy. A few of us from the forum currently board there. They have pasture board, paddock and indoors as well. Great facility.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Is that primarily a hunter/jumper show barn? I was looking to get into competitive trail riding so just curious as to what disciplines actually board there.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

roo said:


> Is that primarily a hunter/jumper show barn? I was looking to get into competitive trail riding so just curious as to what disciplines actually board there.


It is mainly hunter jumper barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey M2G, just curious - what's the drama like at your barn? I avoided most english places when I was looking because I know how catty some of the women can get hahaha.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Thats one of my biggest concerns on boarding at a jumper barn.itd be nice to be in town though. Not sure if itd be a good fit for for a trail rider though.the place looks amazing though


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

roo said:


> Thats one of my biggest concerns on boarding at a jumper barn.itd be nice to be in town though. Not sure if itd be a good fit for for a trail rider though.the place looks amazing though


 Our barn is actually one of the most laid back barns you will ever visit. You would need to come and check it out.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Call the transit, let them know where you are and your destination. They will tell you which buses to take. Easy as pie. I used to keep a horse on 53 st on the IA. There were small acreages at that time. The golf course was behind. Oh, the Crowchild Inn was at the corner of 53 and 1A.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Azarni are you still at rocky mountain outfitters.im looking to get my two rescue geldings boarded there nextmonth.


----------

